#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  mengpaneel

## darkfire

hallo beste mensen!

ik heb een mengpaneel gekocht met schuifknopjes.

allen ik weet niet hoe je dat mengpaneel aansluit op de radio?

weet iemandt dat?

met vriendelijke groeten DarkFire

----------


## speakertech

> hallo beste mensen!
> 
> ik heb een mengpaneel gekocht met schuifknopjes.
> 
> allen ik weet niet hoe je dat mengpaneel aansluit op de radio?
> 
> weet iemandt dat?
> 
> met vriendelijke groeten DarkFire



Nee, dat weten wij ook niet. Normaal sluiten we mengpanelen aan op eindversterkers.
Misschien de winkel waar je de radio gekocht hebt?
Je zou nog kunnen zoeken bij de *M* van *M*engpanelen
Speakertech

----------


## moderator

(semi) professioneel forum: deelnemers worden geacht de handleiding van een apparaat te kunnen lezen en begrijpen.

----------

